# knitting while on a cruise



## uovos (Dec 28, 2011)

Would anyone knit while on a cruise?


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

no way would I ever go on a cruise..but if I did and if I wanted to knit I would................BUT I would be never off the dance floor long enough to knit/


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't think the ole back would be in shape for dancing, but I sure would knit on a cruise if I wanted to.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

uovos said:


> Would anyone knit while on a cruise?


Whyever not?


----------



## miss cape cod (Mar 29, 2011)

Did knit on several cruises while lounging by the pool!


----------



## teasipper (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, what could be better while setting on the deck.


----------



## uovos (Dec 28, 2011)

I've got some fabulous New Zealand wool and am thinkling of setting up a stall when the cruise ships come into the port near us. Wondering if anyone would buy it.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

why wouldn't you knit on a cruise. I never leave home without my knitting so if I found a nice quiet spot I'd knit


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

I always take knitting while on vacation. Sometimes I don't knit a stitch but sometimes I do. So, I would take knitting on a cruise.


----------



## uovos (Dec 28, 2011)

That should be " thinking"


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

If I wasn't reading, I'd be knitting. Just make sure you aren't anywhere you can get wet!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Absolutely I would knit on a cruise!! As a matter of fact, I have. You do what you want on a cruise and when you want.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

uovos said:


> I've got some fabulous New Zealand wool and am thinkling of setting up a stall when the cruise ships come into the port near us. Wondering if anyone would buy it.


Took a cruise to Nova Scotia. Stopped at a port in St. Johns. They had a white tent set up with various venders. And yes, there was yarn. And yes, I bought some. Why not--I love to buy yarn that is local to the area I am visiting.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

crosby said:


> I don't think the ole back would be in shape for dancing, but I sure would knit on a cruise if I wanted to.


I have danced all my adult life.............cha cha cha.LOL


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

If you knit on a cruise, people will come and talk to you and ask you what you are knitting. It's an ice breaker in all sorts of situations so go for it!


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes...been there and done that! Plus I've seen other people doing all kinds of hobbys on cruises...trains ...buses...planes.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

uovos said:


> I've got some fabulous New Zealand wool and am thinkling of setting up a stall when the cruise ships come into the port near us. Wondering if anyone would buy it.


Go for it!!!!!!!!! nothing ventured. etc etc.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I did knit on our Alaslan cruise this spring. I visited two lovely shops and of course bought yarn. I met a lovely women from Australia and we had both knitted entralac. I did a cowl in shades of pink NORO wool blend.She did a shawl in shades of pink NORO silk. She and her husband were delightful and helpful to my husband as he was really struggling with his Parkinson's . Since that time he has had DBS surgery and is 85% better and we keep I touch with this couple???just because of knitting


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

I would absolutely knit on a cruise. It can definitely be an icebreaker sometimes. I take my knitting everywhere and leave it in the car if it's not appropriate......which is seldom!


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

I am not on the cruise with cakes, but if I did spend that much money on a hotel room floating or not, I won't spend my time doing something I can do at home. But I don't care if you do, so have a ball.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I would,i like to do a bit of knitting every day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

Pat FP said:


> I did knit on our Alaslan cruise this spring. I visited two lovely shops and of course bought yarn.


Which yarn shops in Alaska? Ketchikan has a beautiful LYS, has a litte cafe in it and on Fridays there is live music. Plus you can watch eagles and sometimes even whales out the window
Lori


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I did and had people stopping by all the time to see what I was doing. One guy wanted me to teach him to knit, he wanted to knit a sweater for his girl friend. When I told him how long it would take to make the sweater he sort of lost interest but said he was going to learn later. Another guy wanted me to teach him, but he didn't speak English and I didn't speak ??


----------



## JoanValJoan (Aug 12, 2011)

uovos said:


> Would anyone knit while on a cruise?


We cruise quite often and I knit while we're at sea. While visiting the ports of call, I don't bring my knitting. But as soon as we settle back onboard, I'm by the pool knitting.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

uovos said:


> I've got some fabulous New Zealand wool and am thinkling of setting up a stall when the cruise ships come into the port near us. Wondering if anyone would buy it.


I would, if I was on board, which I won't ever be! It's a plane for me. I am so cheap tho' you would have to have ideas for me to make an impulse buy! Then again, if I could afford a $10,000 trip I sure should buy some yarn! Good luck, nothing ventured, nothing gained!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

chickkie said:


> why wouldn't you knit on a cruise. I never leave home without my knitting so if I found a nice quiet spot I'd knit


Same here, hubby always asks if I have my knitting when we go out!


----------



## xlancashirelass (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, people most certainly do knit on a cruise. I am guilty of it myself and also there was a knit and natter group that met every morning which was very well attended. . I also bought some beautiful possum yarn in Wellington , New Zealand to knit up. It would be great to have someone selling where the cruise boats dock as it is sometimes very hard to find out where the wool shops are situated in a strange city.


----------



## Anne S (Feb 10, 2013)

Went on a river cruise, and sat by a picture window in the salon knitting. Within minutes there were 5 of us doing various needlework. The cruise lasted 11 days, and we had the "Floating needles" club going for an hour every day, when the tour program allowed. Lots of fun!


----------



## jasann100 (Sep 1, 2011)

I went on a cruise in September to Vanauatu and P & O had organised knitting groups for passengers to join in, and I did!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I haven't seen any lately, but I've seen advertisements for knitting cruises in the past where experts were onboard to teach.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

I think it is a great idea - maybe have needles and some patterns there too that match the yarn
Good luck


----------



## mbilsbrough (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes-why wouldn't you. On my last cruise there was at least 10 ladies knitting and one gent doing tapestry :thumbup:


----------



## Suzjoh (Jul 10, 2013)

Of course! I knit in the airport, on the flight, at bedtime etc. I don't often sit by the pool as I stay out of the sun but wherever people find a nook to read, that be my place, including the spa lounges!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

There are cruises just for knitters. They have teachers and trunk shows, and are sponsored by LYS's. I would love to go on one, but they are so expensive.


----------



## jeanniestrong (Jun 6, 2012)

I have knit on cruises always and on airplanes and on buses. The lady is correct. Someone comes up to you almost always and asks questions, tells what they have knitted. It is such a fun way for conversations to start. Wouldn't leave home without my knitting unless walking!!


----------



## lgrady1950 (Dec 27, 2011)

YES! I have even been on a knitting cruise and am going on another in November 2014!


----------



## yarnbarrel (Dec 5, 2012)

Of course I would knit on a cruise.
Wish I would have thought of it on the one and only cruise I ever went on.
Gambling and stupid shows is all there is to do, otherwise.


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

Certainly would and have done in the past. Joined the knit and natter group a couple of times on our last cruise in October and met some lovely people and some interesting wips, Told some of them about KP and they made notes but not sure if any of them signed up


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

uovos said:


> I've got some fabulous New Zealand wool and am thinkling of setting up a stall when the cruise ships come into the port near us. Wondering if anyone would buy it.


Great idea, I am sure that would be a good plan , many passengers would love to buy yarn produced in New Zealand as a souvenir of their cruise, I know several ladies who take their knitting with them on Cruises.


----------



## just Kath (Oct 3, 2011)

I have just come off a cruise aned they had a circle every day of knitters. I was wishing I had Mine.


----------



## just Kath (Oct 3, 2011)

I have just come off a cruise aned they had a circle every day of knitters. I was wishing I had Mine.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

uovos said:


> Would anyone knit while on a cruise?


I recently did the Roman Legends cruise with Oceania. I took my knitting, but was so busy that I only knit a few rows. Surprised myself.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

imaknuttyknitter said:


> Took a cruise to Nova Scotia. Stopped at a port in St. Johns.


We don't have a St. Johns in Nova Scotia - that was probably Saint John in New Brunswick, near where Briggs and Little have their yarn mill. (There's also St.John's in Newfoundland - very confusing

Marg


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, I would take my knitting with me.


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

Last year we cruised out of Hawaii to Australia - I knit all the way! We like to relax when we cruise, and what is more relaxing than knitting?


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Of course you bring your knitting.


----------



## paintingfiend (Jan 21, 2013)

I take my knitting everywhere I go - and have knitted when on cruises. I think your idea is great - I find knitters welcome every opportunity to add to their stash - and yarn from a new country would just be too hard to resist! Go for it!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Took a 2 week cruise to Hawaii in 2012. The cruise line had times set aside for anyone who wanted to knit during the afternoon in one of the lounges. It was printed in the daily information page for the ships events. It was wonderful to see all the ladies knitting and the items were wonderful. An English Afternoon tea was served after the knitting. Had I known this was on the agenda I would have brought my knitting to do.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Absolutely!!!! I've taken lots of knitting for all those quiet moments and you have no idea how many women stop by and tell me that they wish they would have brought theirs. Since I make chemo caps that is one thing I will make and I've also made shawls etc., I've even taken a Knitting Cruise...how is that!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Had I taken that cruise I certainly would have bought it all!!! I even bought yarn at the one and only store in Greenland, now that is really a knitter in a me.


uovos said:


> I've got some fabulous New Zealand wool and am thinkling of setting up a stall when the cruise ships come into the port near us. Wondering if anyone would buy it.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

I envy you. I should take such a cruise. I like the idea of buying yarns in different ports. Thanks.


----------



## Lilda (Nov 14, 2013)

Absolutely. My kindle and my knitting always go with me on vacation!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Of course! What a question. I have an upcoming cruise through the Panama Canal with lots of sea days. Plenty of time to knit a few bears!


----------



## bdob7 (Feb 18, 2013)

I knit on my cruise, a small project. No problems going with needles. I had my needles taken, at customs, on the flight back from Mx. I did call ahead,Delta, and was told plastic,short needles were ok, but customs does what ever they feel like that day.


----------



## bdob7 (Feb 18, 2013)

I knit on my cruise, a small project. No problems going with needles. I had my needles taken, at customs, on the flight back from Mx. I did call ahead,Delta, and was told plastic,short needles were ok, but customs does what ever they feel like that day.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

i have a TRAVEL-A-LONG knit bag that attaches to my waist www.slippedstitchstudio and will knit socks while walking around the town of PADUCAH ,Kentucky for the big quilt show in April ))


----------



## joyce1946 (Apr 27, 2011)

Absolutely!! I always take my knitting with me when we cruise! It's a way of meeting new people, who stop and ask what you are knitting! I also do counted cross stitch and take it along as well.


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, I did. In between all the wonderful activities I took time to knit poolside and in our cabin


----------



## joyce1946 (Apr 27, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> Took a 2 week cruise to Hawaii in 2012. The cruise line had times set aside for anyone who wanted to knit during the afternoon in one of the lounges. It was printed in the daily information page for the ships events. It was wonderful to see all the ladies knitting and the items were wonderful. An English Afternoon tea was served after the knitting. Had I known this was on the agenda I would have brought my knitting to do.


The same thing happened on our cruise through the Panama Canal a few years back! It was great! I was prepared as I always take my knitting along on travels.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

There a lots of knitting cruises out there, so why not bring yours along on a regular cruise? I could see sitting on one of the deck chairs knitting away! Have fun, I am jealous that I am not going!


----------



## annagemma (Jul 31, 2012)

Most definitely !!!!!
We were on 2 cruises this year, one from Tahiti to Singapore and one in the Med and I took knitting on both.

Can I also say that at night I was in the disco dancing to The Stones, Abba, etc. and I love doing both equally.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

Did it and hope to do again. like to take socks they are not to cumbersome. Took on a hike saturday through a state park and put the ball of yarn down the front of my sweatshirt. My husband didn't even notice. I must have been born with needles in my crib. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## joyce1946 (Apr 27, 2011)

Exactly!!!


----------



## joyce1946 (Apr 27, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> Whyever not?


Exactly!!!!


----------



## lordandlady72 (Oct 14, 2012)

I have found on many message boards a knitting/crochet group meeting. I have done 18 cruises, I never leave home without my crocheting, some times I work on it, some times I don't, but it's there if I choose too


----------



## westieworld (May 17, 2012)

I was recently on a 15 day cruise to Hawaii. They had a knitting group that met every morning at 9:00. I didn't make it to many of their meetings, but it was nice to know that I had fellow knitters to chat with when I wanted. There were all skill levels and the more advanced knitters were helpful to novice knitters. 

Another time I was on a cruise and a woman walked by while I was knitting. As she passed, I heard her say "Oh I miss my knitting...."

People who don't knit are curious about what you're doing. People who do knit are supportive of your efforts and will cheer you on!


----------



## lordandlady72 (Oct 14, 2012)

I have found on many message boards a knitting/crochet group meetings. I have done 18 cruises, I never leave home without my crocheting


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

I did while sitting in a lounge chair sipping a nice cool drink. Hmmm.... Of course it was only washcloths, but I just couldn't stay away.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

I have been on many cruises...I keep finding "bargains"! I bring my knitting for those long days at sea. Princess cruise lines finally learned that we liked to knit in groups, so they started putting the Knitters N Natters on the daily program. We frequently had between 10-15 ladies gathered to knit or crochet or do some form of needlework. It was the best place to keep up on the gossip of what was going on on the ship (a small ship and a long cruise). 
We have had great groups even on the larger ships. On my last cruise, I packed too quickly and forgot my knitting. I regretted it for the whole trip. Knitters tell others where the knitting stores are in the upcoming ports. They told me that in Hawaii I would have to look for yarn at Walmart, but when we went to Walmart my husband was too much in a hurry to get our t-shirts and get out, so I did not get knitting supplies. 
That did not stop me from hanging out with the ladies who were knitting, so that I could see new things and admire the talent of the various knitters. We even found a man who had brought his circular loom and was quickly knitting hats near the swimming pool. He had knit 30 hats in the first two weeks of the cruise and planned to knit 30 more. He gave the hats to the workers on the ship. The hats were really attractive, too. 

Yes I have bought yarn while on a cruise in Alaska, Peru, Turkey, and New Zealand....meybe other places too. They are great souvenirs. I love the quiviet from Alaska, the possum yarn from New Zealand, wool from Peru, and really cheap ruffled yarn in Turkey. 
I have bought finished knitted items done by local crafts people who set up booths near where the ship docked, too. 

I have also taken my knitting with me when we have taken long bus tours off of a cruise ship. The knitting keeps me from falling asleep on the tour (as my husband does) and lets me look out the windows at the views. I remember knitting in Egypt,while on a bus, and seeing a lady on the street knitting also. I held up my knitting and smiled and so did she! It is a universal language. 

I have learned how to crochet from a fellow passenger while on a cruise. We have also shared patterns and techniques. We have asked the crew to copy patterns for us too, and got the patterns with a smile. 

Now I have written a whole page!! I love both knitting and cruising. But I do miss my knitting machines while I am cruising :-(


----------



## Henry (Dec 6, 2013)

On Princess Cruises they usually have a get together for folks who knit, crochet etc. It is a good way to meet some interesting people. And there are usually people doing knitting etc. out on deck. The great thing about a cruise is that you can just do what you want!


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Pat FP said:


> I did knit on our Alaslan cruise this spring. I visited two lovely shops and of course bought yarn. I met a lovely women from Australia and we had both knitted entralac. I did a cowl in shades of pink NORO wool blend.She did a shawl in shades of pink NORO silk. She and her husband were delightful and helpful to my husband as he was really struggling with his Parkinson's . Since that time he has had DBS surgery and is 85% better and we keep I touch with this couple???just because of knitting


My mother in law had Parkinson's. She really had a struggle with it. What is this DBS surgery? I am wondering if that could have helped her?


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

absolutely! The last cruise we went on had a meeting place for needle crafters to meet. It was announced in the captains daily log. I always take my knitting even just sitting around listening to music in the atrium.

kk


----------



## Amma (Mar 29, 2011)

My sister and I are going on a "knitting cruise". It is in April 2014 and leaves from Tampa Florida. We have classes the first day while at sea, second day visit the Caymon Islands, third day more classes while at sea, fourth day visit Cosmel Mexico. We are excited about going!


----------



## Kellanrevere (Nov 25, 2011)

I saw a lady knitting potato chip scarves while sitting in a public area by a window, she had 10 or 12 of them on a table. I don't know if they were for sale but I bet she got lots of requests. 
Kelly


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Why not? I've taken my cross stitch on a cruise.


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

Already have, absolutely would again!


----------



## madeleine (Feb 8, 2011)

yes i have and also seen many people doing other needle crafts.Days at sea or not so good ones..(-:


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I certainly would knit on a cruise. It's when you'd have the time to relax with your knitting. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## thurs_office_helper (Apr 8, 2013)

We take long cruises and I always knit and my husband crochets. We take our work to lectures. We often see other people doing various kinds of needlework. On 2 cruises we even had a knitting group, one organized by a passenger, the other part of a craft cruise group that allowed others to join. Great fun.


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

The last 2 cruises we were on had a time set for anyone who wanted to meet and knit in one of the lounges. Also, I always try to buy yarn during one of our trips. I have a skein from Estonia and one from St. John's, which I am going to combine into something.


----------



## Jan J (Oct 12, 2011)

I have. It's a great place to relax and be productive at the same time.


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

Going on a cruise in February 2014 and I intend to
bring my knitting and crocheting. Of course I' ll be out
boogieing at night. Can't wait for February. I just may
spend the whole month down in Florida. Yeah!!


----------



## Easternsho'gal (Jul 17, 2011)

I always take my knitting. It's a great way to meet people as they stop & chat. So by all means take it.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

uovos said:


> Would anyone knit while on a cruise?


Absolutely! Just got back from a 2 week transatlantic cruise and knit the whole way. Just sitting on my verandah with the warm weather and calm seas made knitting all the more relaxing. There was actually a group of women who organized prior to the trip on Cruise Critic and met every sea day at 10:00 for an hour of knitting and gabbing! Can't get better than that!


----------



## Nancyaaron6 (Apr 14, 2013)

:lol: We are frequent Cruisesers.
My crotcheting or knitting (for people we love)ALWAYS goes where I goeth, and we ALWAYS FIND TIME FOR dancing!
[email protected]


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Of course!


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh yes! When we went to Alaska recently we found a seat near a window to watch for wales and knit! We saw wales and had a great time as people stopped to ask us what we were knitting and met many other ladies who knit too!


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

you would probably sell a lot, I would sure buy it. what better
souvenir to take home then beautiful yarn from your trip


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

I was in that yarn shop! They will pick you up and bring you back to the ship!


----------



## Annelizabz (Apr 20, 2013)

I have been on several cruises and have knit/crocheted on each one. It makes the experience even better! My niece went on a cruise with the family in November and the ship had a knitting group gathering. She spent time with them, had a wonderful time, and got helpful hints on the scarf she was working on. 

Definitely, take a project with you!


----------



## litha (Nov 8, 2012)

Went on a cruise this past November, I always take a knitting project on vacation so it was a nice surprise on the ship's itinerary had listed "Knit & Natter". It was always a nice quite place on the ship. Learn that Natter was United Kingdom saying for chit-chatting. When knitting in the more traffic areas of the ship, it was always was conversation starter. Met a lady that did needle felting, she did beautiful work!


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

uovos said:


> I've got some fabulous New Zealand wool and am thinkling of setting up a stall when the cruise ships come into the port near us. Wondering if anyone would buy it.


It's worth a try! When I went on a small boat cruise from Juneau, Alaska, I searched Juneau for shops carrying work by local artisans..... I'm sure I wasn't the only one. I do that wherever I am and that goes for local yarns.....


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

Certainly! Why not? However, I generally take some quilting with me instead! What I take is almost always blocks to hand-piece, which are organized in business-size envelopes, one block per envelope. For my sewing kit I have a quilted squishy "box", which is about 6" square and about 2" deep, made of scrap quilting fabric with all of the sections edged with bias binding and a zipper around 3 sides of the top. Into that I have several thimbles (to accommodate the inevitable changes in my hands on board), a seam ripper, small scissors on a ribbon for around my neck, a wood tube of needles, a couple of needle threaders, a small pill bottle for bent needles and pins, a small pincushion that goes on my wrist, and threads. Threads include a sandwich baggie of the quilting thread with lengths cut into about 20", and a separate baggie of a variety of colors for repairs. It takes up almost no room in my luggage since it squishes. 

One lovely thing I have found while stitching on board is that there are always people to stop by to see what I am doing, and often there are people in desperate need of a sewing kit for odd repairs, and they almost always run to their cabins to pick up the item that needs a hem or seam repaired or a button re-attached, and they use my stuff. And there are almost always some people who have brought their own stitching, too, and we can sit and chat. I have met some really nice and interesting folks on board ships!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Why not? They even have special knitter's cruises.


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

if you look in the back of some knitting magazines, there are
knitting cruises, now that sounds like a good time


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

I took 4 projects on our Amazon Cruise. I finished only one but I had to have 'just in case I run out' things lined up. We had many sea days in our 24 days from Miami and a good share of pretty rough water. When the seas are high, it can be tricky walking--really look like a drunken sailor. Those days were perfect for knitting--either in a lounge or on our balcony. They gave us needlepoint kits and on sea days, the group met just before tea time which was just before trivia. Some days I did needlepoint, some days I knit--but it was always followed by tea (with awesome pastries) and then a rousing trivia game. You don't have to miss anything to knit on a cruise&#9786;


----------



## gram98 (Jul 8, 2013)

uovos said:


> I've got some fabulous New Zealand wool and am thinkling of setting up a stall when the cruise ships come into the port near us. Wondering if anyone would buy it.


Uovos, they would absolutely buy your yarn. When we were in NZ, I passed by a shop thinking I would get back to it another day. Did not happen and I regret it. I can't believe I left that beautiful country without any yarn at all!!


----------



## Donna M. (Oct 1, 2013)

I go on many cruises and love them. I always bring my knitting. If it is too hot of a destination I bring my plastic canvas.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

uovos said:


> Would anyone knit while on a cruise?


I have never been nor do I want to go on a cruise, but, I would definitely take my knitting with me. I understand that there are quiet periods aboard ship or you can make your own & I knit to relax. I take my knitting with me where ever I go & am always glad I do.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

There's no better place to knit than sitting on the deck of a cruise ship, listening to the sounds of the ocean, while the ships crew make your bed, clean your room, cook wonderful meals, clean the dishes, etc.


----------



## Donna M. (Oct 1, 2013)

I would definitely look at it and buy some. You should set up a table, what could it hurt. You could people watch the passengers and maybe sell some wool.


----------



## Kapplique (Jan 26, 2013)

We went on a cruise to Alaska to celebrate our 50th Wedding Anniversary in September. On the activities calendar for the day, they had a informal get-together for 3 hours. Only 3 people showed up, but 5 ladies stopped by to say they wished they had brought their knitting. We had a great time chatting and knitting.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

We take a couple of long cruises each year and I always take my knitting. I knit by the pool on an easy day at sea, knit while waiting for shows or movies to start (beats sitting there starring into space) even take my knitting to Lido deck when we are having a leisurely lunch - you cannot believe the people that will come up and start talking. What a wonderful way to network - and it amazing how much you get done in such a relaxed atmosphere.


----------



## nuts about knitting (Jul 14, 2012)

You just can't beat sitting on the open deck of a cruise ship, watching the waves go by, the ocean breezes gently blowing, and knitting! I always take a small project to do while on a cruise. It's a great way to meet new friends as someone is always stopping to ask what I am making and to have a chat.


----------



## Catnip1948 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have knit by the pool and in my room on a cruise. It's great!


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

I have actually been on a couple of 'knitting' cruises - where a group of local knitting ladies (some with their husbands) all went along including a local shop owner and she even had classes. And I always take knitting on vacation, both cruises and other vacations...if nothing else, it is great to pass the time while waiting at airports, to get off ship, etc...


----------



## Anita1955 (Jan 6, 2013)

uovos said:


> Would anyone knit while on a cruise?


Not only have I taken knitting on two two-week crises, but each one had a "knitting group" that got together onboard! One woman knit only socks and as quickly as she knit them someone bought them!


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

Knitting supplies always packed in my suitcase, no matter where I'm going. And yes, knit and you will almost everyone on the ship.


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

uovos said:


> I've got some fabulous New Zealand wool and am thinkling of setting up a stall when the cruise ships come into the port near us. Wondering if anyone would buy it.


IF I were on a cruise and saw your set up I would sure be checking it out!


----------



## peggy12250 (Dec 30, 2013)

I always take my knitting when cruising as I find it more relaxing, there are no distractions like housework or phone calls. It also has broken the ice when people ask what I am knitting. Since I retired, I knit baby cardigans to my own designs for charity.


----------



## diane.dee (Jan 28, 2012)

i was on a cruise this past june, and yes, i did knit. why not?


----------



## mariel (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi,
YES!! In fact I took a knitting cruise to Alaska. What an adventure. The instructors on the cruise were Lucy Neatby and Donna Druchunas. Lucy is all about color and Donna does Lace.

I found the info in a knitting magazine, they are Craft Cruises. Well worth looking into.

Mariel


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Why not it gives Hubby a chance to explore on his own for a bit, I do knit by hand when traveling and on the machine at home.


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

I have taken many, many cruises and I have always taken my knitting with me. I have items that I associate with a particular trip and nice memories.


----------



## newg144 (Nov 9, 2012)

I just returned from an Australian-New Zealand cruise with Celebrity Cruise Line, and yes I took my knitting(Christmas gift for my granddaughter--gloves hat and cowl). I started it on the cruise and finished it at home. My granddaughter tells the story that the set was conceived in the Pacific Ocean and born in Canada----great sense of humour. We had a lot of free time to do whatever, and yes I met some really interesting people from all over the world when they stopped to inquire about my knitting. I say take your knitting.


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

I do. Sitting on the balcony or u on deck, no matter.


----------



## Missy2 (Apr 18, 2011)

I always take my knitting on a cruise. Theres always some down time when you just want to sit & relax. As someone else wrote, strangers will stop to talk to you to see what youre making. 

The craft cruises are fun. My friend took one that offered Scrapbooking. She loved it!

Knitting truly fits the occasion everywhere.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

While there is no cruise in our future, I would knit. Actually I knit all the time anyway!
uovos I would buy your yarn if I was getting off the ship for a stop. I would be like a magnet to something like that!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Of course! It might keep me out of the shops and casino. :lol:


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

I have noticed they are offering actual knitting cruises, to Alaska I believe. How special is that?!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

i bring my knitting wherever we go, sometimes i knit, & sometimes i don't, but i will take it with me.
especially something that doesn't take up much room


----------



## sharla2012 (Jan 20, 2012)

You should set up a stall.....even if someone isn't knitting on their cruise, knitters Always want to look for new yarns .......I think you'd do good. I always buy yarn when I'm on a trip


----------



## Loueybe (Dec 14, 2011)

Good idea!


----------



## Frantomma (Jan 7, 2012)

We went on a knitting cruise last fall, there were 47 of us on the ship from all over the country. We went from Montreal to ft Lauderdale. It was through Craft Cruises on a holland America ship. There were classes during the times at sea and we got together at night to knit, chat and help each other. Other knitters on the cruise joined us. The craft cruise company found knitting shops for us to visit at our ports. On another cruise I was thrilled to find local yarn dock side. Hint if you are thinking of setting up a stand dockside: it helps to have some basic patterns available so shoppers have an idea of how much to buy, and also samples for inspiration. I found when I didn't know what I was going to make,I bought 1 skein, when there was a sample and pattern, I bought 4 skeins. We had so much fun on the last craft cruise there are now 6 of us signed up for an Alaskan cruise in the spring.


----------



## Deb's Keepn Bzy (Mar 16, 2013)

I have several friends who buy yarn as a souvenir of their travels. When they make something with it they have a useful reminder from their trip. Your stall would save them having to look for a LYS.


----------



## mefirstplease (Nov 20, 2013)

I also belong to a Crochet group on Facebook and they are fixing to go on a Crochet Cruise! That would be so much fun! They have all kinds of things planned and a project that they will do while on the cruise. 
Can you imagine being on a cruise ship with a group of crocheters and everyone giving each other advise and tips and making something together?


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

uovos said:


> I've got some fabulous New Zealand wool and am thinkling of setting up a stall when the cruise ships come into the port near us. Wondering if anyone would buy it.


If I ever went on a cruise i would knit. And when in port I'd be shopping for local yarns, too!!


----------



## Frantomma (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes, especially if it's local yarn and you have samples for inspiration and a few patterns. If I don't know what I'm going to do with the yarn, I buy 1 skein, if I see a pattern or sample I buy what is needed for the project. Also depending on your postal regulations etc, offering to mail 4 or more skeins home for the customer always makes me buy more. On our last cruise one place mailed 22 skeins home for us for no charge.


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

uovos said:


> Would anyone knit while on a cruise?


YES! I joined a knitting group on Cruise Critic before leaving and we met every sea day in the upstairs dining room. Got to meet more crafters (we had variety of crafts going) and got new ideas etc. So much fun and glad I did. Didn't always get a lot done during that short time but the people were great! We also were joined by others who just saw us and sat down. Highly recommend it as you will have your work with you why not do it with friends you meet?


----------



## Knitwit58 (Aug 29, 2013)

Absolutely! I met other knitters who had gathered quite unintentionally in a quiet lounge. When I dis covered I had forgotten to pack a yarn needle, there it was on loan from another knitter. Great way to connect with other knitters. I particularly loved sitting on deck, in the shade, knitting away and looking at the sea! Enjoy!


----------



## Knitwit58 (Aug 29, 2013)

Absolutely! I met other knitters who had gathered quite unintentionally in a quiet lounge. When I dis covered I had forgotten to pack a yarn needle, there it was on loan from another knitter. Great way to connect with other knitters. I particularly loved sitting on deck, in the shade, knitting away and looking at the sea! Enjoy!


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Have done so on several cruises! Princess cruises even has a gathering place & time for "Knitters & Knatters" on sea days, which I enjoyed very much.


----------



## dahnsc (Mar 15, 2011)

I always travel with my knitting . I have worked on it poolside, or when sitting around the ship. As others have said, it is a great way to meet others especially other knitters. I have even sold a few things when on the cruise!
Most dancing is in the evening, so I don't miss out on that hehe


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

mirl56 said:


> If I ever went on a cruise i would knit. And when in port I'd be shopping for local yarns, too!!


Our group on the ship bought yarn from each port we could as memories. We were on a transatlantic cruise from FL to Rome so had lots ports to buy from. If you never get back to France, etc, you will have the item you made from your yarn purchase there to bring back memories and it packs well.


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

There were knitting groups on a few regular cruises I have taken, and, yes, I take my knitting on cruises even though I don't know if there will be a group or not.


----------



## Meg-a-roo (Mar 19, 2012)

uovos said:


> I've got some fabulous New Zealand wool and am thinkling of setting up a stall when the cruise ships come into the port near us. Wondering if anyone would buy it.


Good Idea!! I am sure you would sell some--add needles and simple free patterns and you probably would have a deal or more...


----------



## zzrkkr (Dec 30, 2013)

Knitophile is so right. I have made some very interesting new friends on cruises due to knitting on board. It definitely is an icebreaker with fellow knitters and others. Lately I have been crocheting though. My knitting needles were confiscated once at the airport. Fortunately I had finished the project and the needles were empty. All depends on the TSA agent and the location. This happened in Ireland.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

uovos said:


> That should be " thinking"


I like "thinkling" better....sounds nicer.  lol


----------



## JaayGeee (Dec 25, 2013)

I wouldn't every go on a cruise either--but IF I did, of course I'd knit!!


----------



## carhar (Oct 10, 2013)

I cruise all of the time and I always bring something to knit, usually socks. And when I use the Magic Loop it always brings my knitting to someone's attention. They also, on longer cruises, have get-togethers with knitters/crocheters. It just happens when you are between other things that are going on during the cruise. In Feb. I will start another pair of socks that I am bringing with me. It is also a way to see what other people are doing and a lot of them are foreign, so you see their projects also, even if they can not explain them.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

uovos said:


> Would anyone knit while on a cruise?


I almost always knit while basking in the sun in the desert... why not on a cruise???
Of course I would knit on a cruise.
Jane


----------



## Linda F. (Aug 8, 2012)

Most definitely....I always take s small project with me on my cruises. Nothing more relaxing on days at sea than sitting in my balcony cabin knitting away.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

i would in quiet times!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

uovos said:


> I've got some fabulous New Zealand wool and am thinkling of setting up a stall when the cruise ships come into the port near us. Wondering if anyone would buy it.


I would! Go for it!

Knitting on a cruise?..of course. I went on a cruise last year and while others were drinking on the deck I knit.


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

Of course I would knit on a cruise.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Seen this?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-49335-1.html


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

uovos said:


> Would anyone knit while on a cruise?


NO. I have been on many cruises and have never seen anyone knitting. There is so much to do on a cruise and days in port not much time for anything else.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Just got back from a cruise last month. I knitted everyday while we were sitting around during the day (when we at sea) listening to music, while sitting by the pool, or when I was in my room. I knitted a scarf and a dishcloth. I knit just about everywhere I go, I even knit in a little neighborhood bar and grille we go to.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

How exciting to see the photo. Do all cruise ships look the same? That looks a lot like deck 4 on Pacific Princess.I have knit on deck 4 of that ship. 


2CatsinNJ said:


> Seen this?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-49335-1.html


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I never go on a cruise without a knitting project. In fact, last time I took HAL, they scheduled several craft get-togethers. Didn't get any lace knitting done, but I chatted with a lot of like-minded people and admired some exceptional work. I believe I even loaned another knitter an item she's forgotten to pack.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

We go on 1 or 2 cruises every year and I actually bring along a small carryon suitcase full of yarn to make my cupcake hats. I have a ball! I just love to sit, knit and watch the ocean. So peaceful!


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

If it was a 'my time', yes, I would cetainly knit.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Do knit on a cruise. As noted earlier, it is a great ice breaker. After all, there will be down time between eating, drinking, sightseeing and eating again. I knit almost everywhere--planes, river cruises, coffee shops, doctors' offices. No one cares, and many people don't even notice. After all, it's not like your twerking!


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

I did knit on my cruise. Early morning with coffee by my side. And then I found out there was a knitting group on the ship also and I was invited to join with them.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

uovos said:


> Would anyone knit while on a cruise?


ABSOLUTELY! What a wonderful, restful atmosphere. You can't eat *ALL* the time, you know.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

I finished a shawl on a cruise while relaxing by the pool (I didn't get wet!). It was a soy silk yarn in a beautiful turquoise. I got lots of comments while working on it and while wearing the last evening. It was great.


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Knitophile said:


> If you knit on a cruise, people will come and talk to you and ask you what you are knitting. It's an ice breaker in all sorts of situations so go for it!


Absolutely. I always take my knitting with me and people do stop by to see what it is that you are making. Met many people on the ship that way. And I always stop and talk to a person who is knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I cruise all the time and for long periods. 

Not only do I knit but there is always a group of knitters aboard and we all get together and knit for at least an hour or two a day usually up in the crow's nest.

On the long cruises they actually post it on the daily planner.

Plus, wherever I go I try to check out a LYS and buy one or two skeins of something to bring back for my stash.

Just take your knitting, and on a sea day just find a nice spot and start knitting, I can promise you other knitters will find you and before you know it, you will have a little group!!!

Have fun..


Oh and on some of these long cruises.. the ship even provides yarn and needles for those who want to learn or forgot their stuff at home!


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

JaayGeee said:


> I wouldn't every go on a cruise either--but IF I did, of course I'd knit!!


You are missing a wonderful time! My husband used to say that as well since he was a commercial fisherman in Maine why would he vacation on a boat too. He is hooked and can't wait to go again we have 40 cruises down and many more to go. He is typical "Mainer" too and loves that we can cruise for less than $50 a day at times and where can you vacation for that with all that you get on a cruise?


----------



## lila ladue (Jan 13, 2011)

The last 2 cruises I have been on had on their daily program get togethers for passengers to specifically knit and meet each other, or do any other type of crafting. Definitely bring your knitting projects. I also knit by the pool and also waiting in the theatre for programs to start as one has to go early to get a seat. Got to know many people this way and also was happy to help some who were interested. I improvised and we got chopsticks from the buffet so people who were unprepared could learn to knit.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Meg-a-roo said:


> Good Idea!! I am sure you would sell some--add needles and simple free patterns and you probably would have a deal or more...


I know I would buy in NZ at the port for sure.

We went on a cruise to South America and put together a group of over 20 people to go to this yarn shop I know in Buenos Aires.. Of course you should.. we wouldn't have to go searching for LYS then....

Just make sure you stock NZ yarn and nice stuff too..


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

The very idea of going on a cruise makes me sea sick.....so, Since I would never go on a cruise, I won't get a chance to knit on one. If I could cruise, I would take my knitting but just getting this body on a boat for any time is impossible.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Seen this?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-49335-1.html


Thanks for posting this link...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Mollie said:


> I never go on a cruise without a knitting project. In fact, last time I took HAL, they scheduled several craft get-togethers. Didn't get any lace knitting done, but I chatted with a lot of like-minded people and admired some exceptional work. I believe I even loaned another knitter an item she's forgotten to pack.


I always bring extra needles and yarn for people who forgot to pack... just in case the ship doesn't have.

I have made the best of friends this way!! And now we all cruise together all the time (well most of the time!!)


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

KnitPicks should organize a cruise for knitters/crocheters, maybe in 2015. I bet they could get a lot of people to go if they had enough notice. When I was working at a hospital the recreation committee would plan different trips. You could sign up to go and then the hospital would take the money out of each paycheck so when the trip time came it was all paid for. Usually had a year to pay. Worked out very well and gave people a chance to travel where they might not have been able to do it otherwise.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Took two Viking river cruises in France and knitted on the first one while cruising one afternoon. That attracted other knitters and we had a great time talking KP and Ravelry, etc. On the second cruise saw a lady with a gorgeous handknit shawl. She shared the pattern and one afternoon a group of knitters gathered to talk, knit, and watch. The shawl lady was from LA but had a sister in NY, I am nearby in NJ, and that sister's friend recommended a wonderful NY yarn store which I have visited with great enjoyment on several occasions. We are in touch email-wise, so.... knitting on a cruise can lead to some really nice connections.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

uovos said:


> I've got some fabulous New Zealand wool and am thinkling of setting up a stall when the cruise ships come into the port near us. Wondering if anyone would buy it.


If you sold the appropriate knitting needles and crochet hooks, with a some simple free patterns (scarves, fingerless gloves, etc) I bet that you would be quite successful.


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

Absolutely, why not


----------



## jzx330 (Oct 11, 2013)

I have been on only 1 cruise and I knitted while on it.


----------



## sterry (May 29, 2012)

uovos said:


> I've got some fabulous New Zealand wool and am thinkling of setting up a stall when the cruise ships come into the port near us. Wondering if anyone would buy it.


I'd say, "Give it a try!" Maybe you'd also want to sell needles appropriate to the yarn weights you sell?


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

uovos said:


> I've got some fabulous New Zealand wool and am thinkling of setting up a stall when the cruise ships come into the port near us. Wondering if anyone would buy it.


I would in a heartbeat - that's better than Diamonds International, Del Sol, and Tanzanite International and all of those other shopping venues. Always looking for yarn when in ports and yes, I knit on cruises.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, I read all the pages and only saw 2 non-sailors, especially me! I like to look at water scenes. But I do take something to knit or crochet where I go. Amazing how much a person can get done waiting on someone else! Time is money and they sure spend a lot of mine! I did go on a Gambling River Boat once, we were eating supper and I could tell it was turning around to go back. That was enough " sailing" experience for me! I will stick to bucking broncs instead of lurching ships!! Have fun on all your next cruises. Not even a quilting one can entice me to quit being a land lover.


----------



## jacron (Mar 19, 2012)

I always take a small project with me when I am on a cruise - usually socks or small bears that I sometimes make. Lots of people come and talk to you when you are knitting and some are envious that they didn't think to bring their knitting too. I usually knit on sea days because when you are in port you are too busy sightseeing. I put the knitting in my checked baggage, don't want to have my needles confiscated before I even get on the cruise.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

I knit everywhere


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

I never leave home, even for an hour, without my knitting and my Kindle. Never know when you will have the odd moment and get some knitting or reading done. I can't think of anything more pleasant than having a wonderful view, some new friends and your knitting to work on. Bon Voyage!


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

well except church and then only cause I think people would frown on it


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I have taken two cruises. Both times, I went out of my way to avoid the top-end ticky tack shops that lined the pier and went into the community to buy local. So, yes, I would not only knit/crochet on a cruise, I would specifically look for your yarn shop! However, I don't know that I will ever have the time & money to cruise quite that far from home.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, I've done it! And there are actual knitting cruises!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I always took some sort of needlework with me on a cruise. In fact, most of the cruises had activities that involved needlework and one in particular had a "needlework corner" where those of us so inclined gathered throughout the day with our various and sundry projects. Met a lot of nice people that way and made some good friends. By all means, take your knitting.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

My husband always checks too.


----------



## uovos (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments. I was amazed to find 12 pages! Aren't knitters great! I'm really looking forward to setting up my stall at the cruise ship market with some of my hand dyed New Zealand grown wool for people to enjoy knitting. I'll have some ideas for what to make with a skein or two.


----------



## cashgora (Apr 16, 2011)

I've been on 2 cruises & knit on them both. wherever I go my knitting goes. since my skin is too sensitive to stay in the sun I find a comfy spot in the shade & enjoy the day.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

uovos said:


> Would anyone knit while on a cruise?


Yes bring knitting your relaxing on a deck and knitting perfect. Did you know there are even knitting cruises were there are classes and yarn crawls at port visited and knitting shopping markets and knit alongs during the cruise. If I had the cnace I would knit. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Annjoell (May 16, 2013)

holland America has knitting cruises with top instructors. Sign me up!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

knit away happy sailing


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

imaknuttyknitter said:


> Took a cruise to Nova Scotia. Stopped at a port in St. Johns. They had a white tent set up with various venders. And yes, there was yarn. And yes, I bought some. Why not--I love to buy yarn that is local to the area I am visiting.


we were in Nova Scotia this summer with friends from England. The other lady and I both bought yarn from a market stall - cheap and beautiful! Can hardly wait to find a pattern to start knitting.!!!!


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

We have been on two Alaska cruises, the Panama Canal, and sailed from Boston to Quebec. My "ditty bag" always has knitting, Kobo reader, a couple of magazines, and trip diary. we usually have a cabin with balcony, so sit out there and watch the world go buy, knit, read, sleep, etc. I have also taken my knitting up to the Library on a dull day and knit in the comfort of "quiet", but before long, there are a few of us knitting, drinking coffee and chatting. before long, on the Panama cruise, we were arranging times to meet! poor husband I'm afraid, suffered in silence!


----------



## janettj (Jan 8, 2013)

Absoslutely. I do it all the time, we have been on 23 cruises, and I never leave home without my knitting, except when I am going to church. I go to church to worship God and have fellowship with other believers.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

uovos said:


> I've got some fabulous New Zealand wool and am thinkling of setting up a stall when the cruise ships come into the port near us. Wondering if anyone would buy it.


I sure would if I was coming off a cruise.


----------



## GoldenNeedles (Aug 17, 2013)

I would LOVE to knit on a cruise! My dream is to get to Alaska on a cruise to see the glaciers before they are gone! And I would knit the whole way there! (Or maybe read to rest my fingers.) I love to "people watch" and this is the way to do that.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

No but a lot of people do! I cannot concentrate while on vacation so it's the only time I take a break!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

i wi sh i did.no fun going on a cruise with friends that only like to gamble,eat and drink.next time i will take my knitting and sit on the deck and knit away.


----------



## kathymeitner (May 25, 2011)

Probably - people who are hooked on knitting always take their stuff with them. Does strike up a conversation. My husband/I would also spend most of our time on the dance floor; love to swing dance.


----------



## Alohadonna (Jan 4, 2012)

I took my knitting on a cruise and while roaming around the ship I stumbled upon a whole "gaggle" of ladies(20+) knitting, crocheting and doing needle point. The social director on the ship was a knitter and she setup a needlepoint class which turned out all the rest of us who where knitting in quiet" places. It was great fun to show and tell the yarn we had purchased along the way plus a great way to really know some of the passengers on the ship. The sessions were done while cruising open ocean days, but then if I did not go ashore or came back early I would often find some one of the group knitting in the lounge area where the regular sessions where being held.

It turned out to be an unexpected bonus on our trip!!!!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

We're leaving for a cruise to New Zealand January 22. You can be sure my knitting and my Kindle are going with me. I selected a soft, light, mohair blend to make a "Falling Waters" scarf I found on Ravelry. Interesting, but easy enough to visit and make new friends while knitting. I also plan to buy some of the Possum yarn that New Zealand is famous for.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

uovos said:


> Thanks for all your comments. I was amazed to find 12 pages! Aren't knitters great! I'm really looking forward to setting up my stall at the cruise ship market with some of my hand dyed New Zealand grown wool for people to enjoy knitting. I'll have some ideas for what to make with a skein or two.


We'll be cruising NZ from 1/24 to 2/4 on Voyager of the Seas. Where are you setting up your stall? I'd love to see your yarn.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

GoldenNeedles said:


> I would LOVE to knit on a cruise! My dream is to get to Alaska on a cruise to see the glaciers before they are gone! And I would knit the whole way there! (Or maybe read to rest my fingers.) I love to "people watch" and this is the way to do that.


If you do take this cruise (as I did this year), you won't be able to knit (unless at night), as the scenery is breath-taking and you won't want to miss a second of it....when we went it was their summer and the night didn't happen until about 11pm...EVERYONE should do this "inside passage cruise"...just magical!!


----------



## nikpil (Dec 30, 2013)

I have met the nicest women while knitting on a cruise. The last 2 cruises I went on had scheduled meeting times for knitting in one of the lounges. Great way to connect, share patterns, help others, etc.


----------



## fluffysgv (May 26, 2011)

I've just returned from a 7 night cruise up the Australian coast from Brisbane to Port Douglas, wonderful! One of the activities offered on board was, "Born to Knit". This was an opportunity to purchase a knitting kit for $10, containing a ball of yarn, a set of bamboo needles and instructions on how to knit a square for the "Save the Children" organisation. I enjoyed knitting a square of 44 stitches, 20cms. long for a good cause and will continue to support this organisation in the future. The squares were left on board to be sewn together when enough were done for a blanket i.e. 16 squares. A great way to use up leftover yarn.


----------



## vickitravels (Aug 7, 2011)

I just did. Sat through a tedious meeting knitting a shawl. At first I got dirty looks and then, after 5 hrs, when they saw I could still participate AND knit, everyone came over and wanted to know what I was making. In the afternoons I would sit on my balcony and knit.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

uovos said:


> Would anyone knit while on a cruise?


One of the cruises we took, had a knitting group every morning! Yes, I take my knitting because a small project doesn't take up too much room!


----------



## vickitravels (Aug 7, 2011)

what a great idea!


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

miss cape cod said:


> Did knit on several cruises while lounging by the pool!


Same here! Beats reading, because you make new friends ["what are you knitting"], plus you can watch whatever is going on at the pool, at the same time that you are knitting! 
Been on many, many, cruises, but prefer the smaller ships. We have been doing Viking cruises for the last few years, and really, really like them. Not a lot of walking to get where you want to be on the ship, and so much easier to meet new people, with only 150 on board, compared to 4000!!! And the food is outstanding. A true vacation.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

It doesn't matter where you knit people usually come up and speak to you. I know I do. I was on a cruise with friends so didn't take my knitting but there was someone on the deck knitting.


----------



## Rumplestiltskein (Nov 27, 2013)

uovos said:


> I've got some fabulous New Zealand wool and am thinkling of setting up a stall when the cruise ships come into the port near us. Wondering if anyone would buy it.


Brilliant idea. I remember when my dad had work trips to Norway we commissioned him to bring back knitting patterns for us. Could we start "Knitting tourism"?


----------



## mlymaher (Sep 2, 2013)

Not only would I but I have knitted on a cruise just last month in Nov. on a cruise to Jamaica and Grand Cayman. Knitting usually goes everywhere. I have even taking it to my weight watchers meetings.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Absolutely!


----------



## lbezoo (Nov 26, 2012)

I did. It was great to have along. And lots of other folks brought their various needle crafts too.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

uovos said:


> Would anyone knit while on a cruise?


I will - and have! It becomes a great conversation piece with others taking the cruise. I actually, years back, got a woman going back to knitting after being away from it for a number of years. In another cruise, there were 3 of us that actually formed a "Cruise Knitting and Crocheting Club". Oh, the things we shared!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Babsmim said:


> Same here! Beats reading, because you make new friends ["what are you knitting"], plus you can watch whatever is going on at the pool, at the same time that you are knitting!
> Been on many, many, cruises, but prefer the smaller ships. We have been doing Viking cruises for the last few years, and really, really like them. Not a lot of walking to get where you want to be on the ship, and so much easier to meet new people, with only 150 on board, compared to 4000!!! And the food is outstanding. A true vacation.


Are those the European river cruises? I too prefer smaller vessels and have been looking at the river cruises. Problem is all the GKs want to go too and that makes an expensive crowd!!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I would and I have..I have pix knitting in every port, at the dinner table, in the cabin, at the pool.........everywhere! I love those pix


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Reetz said:


> I would absolutely knit on a cruise. It can definitely be an icebreaker sometimes. I take my knitting everywhere and leave it in the car if it's not appropriate......which is seldom!


I, too, always have my knitting, or my crocheting, with me! (Are we related?) I always have one car project for any ride going longer than 15 minutes - of course, my husband does the driving! I have a "daytime pattern" and a "nighttime pattern" so I can knit in the dark.


----------



## MargOates (May 13, 2011)

I have knit on a cruise--relaxing, make friends, keeps me from spending too much money on things I don't need. I knit anyplace I get a chance.


----------



## G'ma Ruth (Oct 28, 2011)

Time to knit is one of the reasons I like long cruises with lots of sea days. Princess has a knitters' get-to-together at the start of each cruise with some added depending.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

bdob7 said:


> I knit on my cruise, a small project. No problems going with needles. I had my needles taken, at customs, on the flight back from Mx. I did call ahead,Delta, and was told plastic,short needles were ok, but customs does what ever they feel like that day.


Something similar happened to me when my husband and I took a cruise from SanDiego to Caba San Lucas back in September. We had to fly to California and security took from me a small, pocket-size, folding scissor. Ironically, I was allowed to keep the small scissors that I had in a case I bring (I have a good idea where the folding scissor went).


----------



## gagirl197202 (Mar 12, 2012)

ABSOLUTELY! I went on a cruise earlier this year and took a simple project. I could sit on the deck and knit away! It's my way of relaxing.


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes. I've been on three cruises recently and always take my knitting. On the 8 January my daughter and I are going on a cruise to New Zealand for two weeks.

I'm still trying to decide,what to make while I'm away and yes, I will be buying some NZ wool.

Rhonda


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I have knitted on my cruises,but generally do needlepoint


----------



## Jar2Jam (Dec 6, 2012)

ABSOLUTELY. Any knitter would love the opportunity to buy this yarn from you and while in NEW ZEALAND!!!!!


----------



## mbtitus (Dec 30, 2013)

New Year's Greetings:
A friend of mine has been asked to provide knitting classes aboard a cruise ship this coming year. Evidently, this is the next fad among cruise ships. She put in her 3 requests and got the asia cruise. I think it would be a nightmare to organize everything she needs to provide for them, i.e., yarn, needles, patterns, etc. I would be pulling my hair out. :mrgreen:


----------



## thkath (Nov 14, 2013)

I went on a quilting cruise many moons ago to the Bahamas. We chose our classes from several teachers. The classes were held on the days when we were at sea. In port we visited local quilt shops and on one island, a small quild had a show for us. I read in one of the posts that there are knitting cruises also.


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> Are those the European river cruises? I too prefer smaller vessels and have been looking at the river cruises. Problem is all the GKs want to go too and that makes an expensive crowd!!


Yes. We were in Normandy for the 50th anniversary of the invasion, 2 years ago. Basil Switzerland to Amsterdam last year, and going to Russia this May. We met friends that are from Calif. and had never been to New England, so they came and stayed with us for a week in the fall. What a treat!! Don't know abot GK's, if they are young, they would probable prefer a large ship. More for kids to do.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

uovos said:


> Would anyone knit while on a cruise?


Just did exactly that.......all the way around NZ
Purchased some lovely wool while there, and went to the knit and natter group on the ship every morning.
Finished my first pair of socks too.


----------



## cjones1022 (Jun 23, 2013)

uovos said:


> Would anyone knit while on a cruise?


I do it all the time. I pack the yarn and needles in my suitcases and then pack the finished articles when I come home. I knit while I am in our room watching the TV or sitting on our balcony. I also take my knitting to the safety lecture and to the shopping lectures.


----------



## kanga (Oct 1, 2012)

security issues at customs could be a problem, my 80 year old mother in law had her tiny manicure set confiscated


----------



## cjones1022 (Jun 23, 2013)

kanga said:


> security issues at customs could be a problem, my 80 year old mother in law had her tiny manicure set confiscated


If you pack it in the luggage (NOT your carry on) there is no problem.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

uovos said:


> I've got some fabulous New Zealand wool and am thinkling of setting up a stall when the cruise ships come into the port near us. Wondering if anyone would buy it.


My heavens, yes. I'd buy it in a heartbeat! I was on a cruise from Quebec City to Fort Lauderdale in October and there were several of us hunting for yarn shops. In fact, the only thing I bought on that cruise was yarn. (Quite a bit of it, actually.)


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Amma said:


> My sister and I are going on a "knitting cruise". It is in April 2014 and leaves from Tampa Florida. We have classes the first day while at sea, second day visit the Caymon Islands, third day more classes while at sea, fourth day visit Cosmel Mexico. We are excited about going!


Can you tell me which ship? I'd love to go!


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

I should probably mention that I finished a shawl on the last cruise and asked the steward for extra towels so I could block it on board! We were coming back through Florida, so I stopped to see my Aunt and gave her the shawl. We were both thrilled!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I have been on two cruises and if I had taken yarn and needles with me, I would have found time to knit.


----------



## Krecreator (Nov 14, 2012)

Some lines even offer afternoon groups to connect knitters for the cruise. My best afternoons at sea were spent with fellow knitters watching the water pass. A cruise with Germans was almost 90% filled with women knitters...the men were outside with cameras or in meetings onboard. It is easy to pack and you can be productive while enjoying the shows, the sitting or the classical music after dinner. Have a great trip.


----------



## hockeymom1014 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have spent "quiet time" either early in the morning before everyone else is up or in the afternoon between running around and dinner to relax and get a few rows in!


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I have been on many cruises since 1973,hoping to do my 40th one in 2014 and I have never seen anyone knitting while on the cruises.We mostly cruise in August and it is warm in the Mediterranean then so I have never felt like knitting.One year there was an handicraft class organised by P&O the shipping company and we learnt how to make mohair teddy bears,All the sewing was done by hand in our spare time while at sea,I sewed mine on deck and it was surprising how many people would stop and ask what I was making.Has anyone been on a cruise sailing from England that has had knitting classes organised by either P&O or Princes cruise lines?Ive cruised on both those lines.The posts I've read on here are mostly cruisers from the USA.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

teasipper said:


> Yes, what could be better while setting on the deck.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Don't think I would ever have such an opportunity, or the desire BUT, if I were to go on a cruise, I would be knitting. .and people watching :lol:


----------



## Engrose (Nov 16, 2013)

I knitted nearly every morning at sea on a lengthy cruise, sitting with a lady who had made several around the world excursions. She was in her 90s and a great knitting companion. We had regulars stop by every time we were knitting to pass time and chat with us. I met such interesting people and learned in advance of yarn shops in upcoming ports. Plus I have several knitted souvenirs that remind me of where we were in the world whe. I was working on it.

Never be without your knitting!


----------



## Ethelb (Mar 5, 2012)

Have been on 40 cruises and I have knitted, embroidered, crocheted, danced to the early hours of the morning.

Doing craft is a great conversation piece with both women and men.

Cruises offer crafts on board like scrap booking, beading, card making etc. It is your holiday, do what you want and enjoy every minute.


----------



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

My mom used to crochet hotel poolside on vacations long ago when I was little


----------



## lorraine927 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have knitted on cruises in the carribean and Alaska. I do easy projects so I can watch the scenery, especially whales in Alaska!


----------



## Henry (Dec 6, 2013)

You cannow carry scissors with a blade of no more than 5 inches. I have done it with no problem.


----------



## Henry (Dec 6, 2013)

You can now carry scissors with a blade of no more than 5 inches. I have done it with no problem.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

the ad don't leave home without it applies to me as far as having a knitting or crochet project in my bag  so definitely would be doing it on a cruise


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

uovos said:


> Would anyone knit while on a cruise?


I've heard of knitting cruises...I think that would be fun.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes. I go on cruises and my knitting/crocheting goes with me. Whenever I was in a waiting area on the cruise or resting in my cabin I had my knitting with me. You will see others knitting too.


----------



## ljwilliams755 (Nov 27, 2011)

imaknuttyknitter said:


> Took a cruise to Nova Scotia. Stopped at a port in St. Johns. They had a white tent set up with various venders. And yes, there was yarn. And yes, I bought some. Why not--I love to buy yarn that is local to the area I am visiting.


I agree - I always look for local yarn while traveling


----------



## Chanzy (Dec 29, 2012)

You should set up your table to sell yarn. I knit socks on cruises.... Easy to put in a bag, and I bought beautiful yarn in New Zealand last year while on a cruise.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

In Buenos Aries I arranged an excursion from the ship with about 20 people to the yarn district.. 

Did you know there is a entire Yarn District in Buenos Aries? It's really cool LYS after LYS. .but I now have a favorite.. and the prices are insanely cheap for luxury yarns..

I love buying yarn in ports of call.


----------



## Christiane (Mar 31, 2011)

Been there and done that, had fun and it was a conversation starter :-D


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

uovos said:


> I've got some fabulous New Zealand wool and am thinkling of setting up a stall when the cruise ships come into the port near us. Wondering if anyone would buy it.


I think that would be a good place for visitors to stop to buy yarn for themselves or even as souvenirs for friends. Some may not even think of looking for yarn on vacation. It would be a good idea to also have needles on hand for those who may want to start something on board.


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

I recently returned from a cruise and I was making coasters since they are small and easy to do and the people I was talking with were amazed at how quickly they worked up. I gave them some coasters and they said these would be their best souvenirs and reminder of the trip. There were some other knitters who were making larger and more elaborate items but not as a group, just one here and there. Everyone does what they want when they want to. I mostly read by the pool so I could also look around and talk to people.


----------



## Marieta (Sep 3, 2013)

I would spend my time people watching while sipping something cool - if I would knit I am afraid that a lot of reverse knitting would follow!


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

I've knitted waiting for shows to start or on the deck or just watching the waves go by, would have been bored without my knitting.


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

I've knitted waiting for shows to start or on the deck or just watching the waves go by, would have been bored without my knitting.


----------



## Carley1 (Feb 23, 2013)

I love knitting while on cruises and love finding and buying yarn local to the places we visit. I say go for it!


----------



## lovespurple (Jun 22, 2011)

I went on a knitting cruise to Alaska a few years ago and loved it. We had classes and when we weren't in classes we had free time. I loved to find a cozy bench, knit and watch the scenery. The organizers hooked us up with knitting shops in the different ports. I bought lots of sock yarn and Quivit (yak yarn which is still sitting in my stash) to make a scarf. Recently found it at my lys for the same price I paid in Alaska. I would do it again and would love to take a knitting cruise to England, Scotland and Ireland but leave my husband home. Course he would not go for that.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

I've knitted on all the cruises I've been on they've all had craft/needlework groups that met a few times met lots of nice women and seen lots of beautiful projects


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

while on a cruise, if i had "down time" I would knit.
it is your vacation you do what you want.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Took my knitting with me on my cruise. There comes a time when you want to relax before bed. Also, the cruise we were on had one day at sea with no port of call. We pulled in over night with sightseeing the next day then another day at sea before the next port. You can only sit by the pool so long then need to get out of the sun. Some cruises have many on board activities during the time at sea, but I wasn't interested in some of the activities so while the rest of my family did other things I knit.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

past said:


> Took my knitting with me on my cruise. There comes a time when you want to relax before bed. Also, the cruise we were on had one day at sea with no port of call. We pulled in over night with sightseeing the next day then another day at sea before the next port. You can only sit by the pool so long then need to get out of the sun. Some cruises have many on board activities during the time at sea, but I wasn't interested in some of the activities so while the rest of my family did other things I knit.


I saw many people sitting up on deck taking naps, reading books, etc. so I would sit and knit. I know the cruise lines likes to keep you busy, but sometimes it is exhausting!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

AngieR said:


> I recently returned from a cruise and I was making coasters since they are small and easy to do and the people I was talking with were amazed at how quickly they worked up. I gave them some coasters and they said these would be their best souvenirs and reminder of the trip. There were some other knitters who were making larger and more elaborate items but not as a group, just one here and there. Everyone does what they want when they want to. I mostly read by the pool so I could also look around and talk to people.


Giving away coasters is a great idea. I'll bet they are treasured momentos. Funny how people are different, though. I knit so I can look around and talk to people, when I read I'm too engrosed.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

bdob7 said:


> I knit on my cruise, a small project. No problems going with needles. I had my needles taken, at customs, on the flight back from Mx. I did call ahead,Delta, and was told plastic,short needles were ok, but customs does what ever they feel like that day.


Before going to airport put a life line in on last row yu did, if they take your needles all would still be ok. Looks like you need to go to lys and get knitting again. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

uovos said:


> I've got some fabulous New Zealand wool and am thinkling of setting up a stall when the cruise ships come into the port near us. Wondering if anyone would buy it.


I have been looking for wools from NZ for a while for machine knitting - do you have a good web contact that I could try ?


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

I've knitted on three cruises, one just last November. What's the problem?


----------



## uovos (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry, don't know about wool for machine knitting


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Briallu said:


> I have been on many cruises since 1973,hoping to do my 40th one in 2014 and I have never seen anyone knitting while on the cruises.We mostly cruise in August and it is warm in the Mediterranean then so I have never felt like knitting.One year there was an handicraft class organised by P&O the shipping company and we learnt how to make mohair teddy bears,All the sewing was done by hand in our spare time while at sea,I sewed mine on deck and it was surprising how many people would stop and ask what I was making.Has anyone been on a cruise sailing from England that has had knitting classes organised by either P&O or Princes cruise lines?Ive cruised on both those lines.The posts I've read on here are mostly cruisers from the USA.


Look on Cruise Critic and see if there is one already started for your ship. If not start one and you will be surprised how many people join. Also through Cruise Critic they organize "meet and greets" where you can find knitters as well to start a group once on board. I have been on 40 cruises mostly Princess and only found a group started on Royal Caribbean's thread. So we got our own together you don't need the ship's staff to be involved. I have found you sometimes have more fun without them. Lol I have the wrist sack for carrying small projects; socks, dish cloths, crochet squares, etc, and unless I take out my work most people don't even know I have it with me. Greatest little purchase in years.


----------



## ksc375 (Aug 27, 2013)

yes i would as this is the best rest and on a cruise it would even be more enjoyable to me


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Rhonda-may said:


> Yes. I've been on three cruises recently and always take my knitting. On the 8 January my daughter and I are going on a cruise to New Zealand for two weeks.
> 
> I'm still trying to decide,what to make while I'm away and yes, I will be buying some NZ wool.
> 
> Rhonda


Enjoy your cruise!! Let us know what you accomplish while on the trip - and what you see!


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Irene P said:


> Enjoy your cruise!! Let us know what you accomplish while on the trip - and what you see!


Thanks I will

Rhonda


----------



## ginafranks (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes, last cruise I went on I took one skein of yarn and made a gorgeous pair of fingerless mittens. Still did lots and lots of things apart from the knitting but, given that I confess to being a knitaholic I probably enjoyed myself more by taking a little simple knitting with me.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

A little while back, sometime in 2013, a lady had been on a cruise, and she showed us the most exquisite doily I have ever seen, before and after, that she had knitted while cruising. I actually printed the picture she posted, just so I could look at it from time to time.


----------



## Kaffee Tante (Jan 13, 2012)

Absolutely. I just completed a cruise to Hawaii and the had a Knitters and Natters group that met every morning aboard ship. Later in the day you could see the members knitting just about anywhere on the decks.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

uovos said:


> I've got some fabulous New Zealand wool and am thinkling of setting up a stall when the cruise ships come into the port near us. Wondering if anyone would buy it.


Make sure you have some needles for sale too! If I were on a cruise and saw beautiful local yarn on a day trip: I'd definitely buy and start knitting!
In fact, I always ask my husband to bring me yarn or fabric from a trip abroad, no perfume, please, just give me yarn!

I'd be your biggest customer, for sure!


----------



## uovos (Dec 28, 2011)

inkie said:


> Make sure you have some needles for sale too! If I were on a cruise and saw beautiful local yarn on a day trip: I'd definitely buy and start knitting!
> In fact, I always ask my husband to bring me yarn or fabric from a trip abroad, no perfume, please, just give me yarn!
> 
> I'd be your biggest customer, for sure!


Oh thank you for the encouragement. I'm trying to source some affordable needles


----------



## Alene (Jan 26, 2011)

I remember knitting in Egypt,while on a bus, and seeing a lady on the street knitting also. I held up my knitting and smiled and so did she! It is a universal language. 

That is so heart warming. It is a universal language.


----------



## MissKnitter (Dec 5, 2013)

I have been knitting for years and cruising for years. I always have my knitting supplies with me! Usually if you see one knitter, you see a bunch of them!


----------



## sdkroos (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes I would and yes I did! Actually ended meeting and knitting with others. Great fun!!!!


----------



## Krecreator (Nov 14, 2012)

The best advice is to take it to the boat evacuation drill...go early and enjoy knitting while you wait and wait and wait! It makes that LONG and so necessary drill go so much faster...we simply take something to do and wait in the lounge for the crowds to empty and the lifts to empty . Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

cjones1022 said:


> If you pack it in the luggage (NOT your carry on) there is no problem.


This is true. I do this, but have been able to bring on a flight a plastic crochet hook and yarn for a project that will last for the time of the flight. I once had gotten a stewardess interested - she said she used to crochet and was going to try it again. (I hope she did!)


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Alene said:


> I remember knitting in Egypt,while on a bus, and seeing a lady on the street knitting also. I held up my knitting and smiled and so did she! It is a universal language.
> 
> That is so heart warming. It is a universal language.


It's funny. I was knitting in my car once (while my husband drove). We had stopped for a red light and the truck next to me had a woman driver (yes, it was a truck). She knocked on her window to get my attention and when I looked, I got a "thumbs up" and a big smile with a nod as she pointed to what I was doing. I am going to say she is a fellow knitter!


----------



## gamoo (Dec 29, 2011)

Went on a few cruises and brought my knitting along. The year that the lace scarf came out I made about 10 while I was on board getting my tan. Very relaxing and you will have loads of fun. Sunbathe, knit, have a few drinks and you are all set. enjoy


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Having been on several cruises, I've found I have enough to do with land tours and all sorts of cruise activities. What free time I had was to sleep or read. LOL

On our last cruise they had ballroom dance lessons at the same time as the jewelry class -- Darn!!!

We also did a scavenger hunt of sorts doing activities from a list and taping them -- our team won.

A lot of cruises don't have onboard activities when they are in port, but you can swim or eat, sleep, read, knit if you don't get off the ship.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Alene said:


> I remember knitting in Egypt,while on a bus, and seeing a lady on the street knitting also. I held up my knitting and smiled and so did she! It is a universal language.
> 
> That is so heart warming. It is a universal language.


I had the same experience in Bali. Ladies on a local market were selling crochet items and one of them asked me to buy from them. I asked her: how many do you want me to make for you!
They did not believe me, so I took her crochet hook and finished her row... hahaha, you should have seen her face!
She appreciated it though. Then I showed her my tatting shuttles and tatted lace that I had with me (easy to carry in the plane). Then she invited me to stay in the booth with her and sell together!! So funny, yes, universal language!


----------



## Bramleygal (Jan 30, 2011)

33 cruises and knitted preemie baby hats on every one. Very little weight.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Ladies, Just recently I read about knitting cruises. I think they are advertised in the Knitting Magazines.
DotS


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

uovos said:


> Would anyone knit while on a cruise?


I did, but I thought that knitting at dinner (formal OR informal) was a step too far.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

I was on a cruise once and there was a knitting group. I joined - of course. The group knitted squares for a project the liner company was sponsoring - blankets for a local children's hospital. 

And I have also seen advertising for knitting cruises. It might be a lot of fun .


----------

